# Daisy is now home!



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

Ok, so my very first hedgie Daisy came home last night. I adopted her from a very caring woman. 

Daisy has the wrong wheel, the wrong blankie and of course eats the wrong food. 

Now the hard part, how to not stress her right out by changing those things. 

Daisy came home yesterday around 6pm, she's rather huffy with me and that's expected. 

She has one of the no no wheels, I did order a proper wheel from Larry yesterday, but it's taking a detour to my mom's house before she mails it up to me, so Daisy will be proper wheel-less for at least a few more weeks, she is VERY attached to her current crappy wheel. I'm going to try to find a flying saucer to tide her over, but in the meantime is there anything I can do to her crappy wheel in the meantime to make it safe? It's one of those silent spinners I think they are called.  

Also Daisy has a funny mark on her ear, (it looks like a big liver spot, that's the best way I can describe it) which the former mom said had always been there, I'm going to pick up lanolin (utter creme?) or vitamin E creme this week for that, and also she apparenlty has only had her nails trimmed three times in the whole 1.5 years of her life!! EEEK!!

So once Daisy is more comfortable with me, and I can give her a bath, well I'll try to get a better look at her feet then. I'll make sure I have some baby clippers in her supplies. Will be picking up some baby eveno for her bath, unless I find some other suggestions of soothing stuff.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Congrats on Daisy!! I'm so excited for you! I brought home Zoey a few days ago myself. Although she had everything that was good, I have started the slow process of introducing some new food to her. And some of her food to Cholla. My goal is to have them both eating the same thing eventually. 
As I'm sure you've read, gradual is the way to go. I am increasing the neew kibble by 1 per day until it is where I want it to be. Hope it goes well! I'm sure she'll be happy with her new home.


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

1 kibble a day? 

I'll have to go read up on how much I should be feeding Daisy. The former Mom gave me all of her dishes and said that Daisy (who needs a new name by the way) ate one of the little bowls full every night, and last night she polished off every kibble that was in that bowl.  Which I bet if I counted would be alot!! I haven't measured the bowl, but it looks somewhere between a 1/4 and an 1/8th of a cup.... I think if we switched her one kibble at a time it'd take months.  

AH! I just want to snuggle with her, but I have to be patient, and keep my mind occupied while I'm at work right now.


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

I'm so happy to Daisy has come to live with you! Maybe to keep yourself preoccupied while she settles in you could think of new names? What kind of names were you thinking of for her?


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm not sure...Daisy just sounds so old lady like to me, I keep thinking Driving Miss Daisy when I say her name. Plus she doesn't seem to respond to it or really like it. 

So while I'm already confusing and changing things for her I thought a new name would be good. 

I have been thinking since I met her over a week ago, but nothing seems right. I don't really want to name her anything that's juvinile, I kept telling her she was like a sea urchin last night, hahah, and the fizzing and popping she keeps making reminds me of alkaselzer, but again, I can't caller her an urchin or after a stomach remedy. HAHAAH. 

I asked my DH what he'd like to name her, but he just got equally huffy with me and walked away. He's not keen on the fact Daisy came to our home, hahah, I told him tough. 

.... so...mmmmm... I might have to spend some quality time with the little puff tonight and see if her name comes to me.... but I think I'll start a short list to start the discussions with her. HAHAH>


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Please post some pics when she gets settled in . I love the name Daisy  it's my boxers name,she is going on 11.
I would not risk it with the silent spinner. You could get a comfort wheel in the meantime they are fairly cheap. The CSW shipped this morning and should be at your moms on thursday .


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks Larry!! My mom is mailing up some turtle food with the wheel when it arrives. 

I'll also pick Daisy up a comfort wheel in the next day or two, I'll have to check a few stores and of course they are at either ends of the city. 

I like Daisy, but I don't think it suits her. 

She really seemed happy last night chewing and annointing herself with that old kim mitchell tshirt I gave her to snuggle with. HAHAH> Too bad it wasn't a I'm a wild party shirt.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

so happy Daisy has a loving home now!


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

Daisy does have a loving home, but she had a loving home prior to coming home with me last night too. 

Her former Mom was very loving, perhaps didn't have all the information she could have benefitted from, but she was near tears saying goodbye to Daisy. I'm quite proud of Daisy's former mom, realizing that Daisy needed to go to another home that would provide her with excellent care was awesome! I replied to a kijiji ad and she actually screened the people who replied, she didn't sell Daisy to the first respondant, she took time to answer questions, she even kept Daisy with her an extra week while I prepared for her arrival. 

4 more hours left of work before I start my mission for a temp wheel for Daisy and then go home to peek at her and be puffed at. HAHAH>


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

zorropirate said:


> Daisy does have a loving home, but she had a loving home prior to coming home with me last night too.
> 
> Her former Mom was very loving, perhaps didn't have all the information she could have benefitted from, but she was near tears saying goodbye to Daisy. I'm quite proud of Daisy's former mom, realizing that Daisy needed to go to another home that would provide her with excellent care was awesome! I replied to a kijiji ad and she actually screened the people who replied, she didn't sell Daisy to the first respondant, she took time to answer questions, she even kept Daisy with her an extra week while I prepared for her arrival.
> 
> 4 more hours left of work before I start my mission for a temp wheel for Daisy and then go home to peek at her and be puffed at. HAHAH>


that is great to hear about her former owner!


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

Her former mom sounds really sweet, why did she have to give her up, again? I'm glad it worked out well for you, but it's also very sad that she had to give up her hedgie when she clearly didn't want to.

Either way, it's nice that Daisy is with you at last, and I'm sure you two will be very happy together.


----------



## nationofamanda (Jan 19, 2010)

daisy reminds me of the great gatsby. it's not old lady!
but she does need a name that suits her. good luck!

pictures please!


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

nationofamanda said:


> daisy reminds me of the great gatsby. it's not old lady!
> but she does need a name that suits her. good luck!
> 
> pictures please!


You had to mention that book!! I believe that was the only book I had to force myself to read, EVER! HAHAH> I recall the torment to get through that in highschool english. 

I will post pics when I finally get out of work, arhggh! Must finish a spreadsheet before I can go shopping for Daisy.

Oh and Daisy's former Mom had some life altering changes in the past few months, so she felt that she couldn't dedicate enough to her, so she thought she'd rehome her to someplace that would.

 My big cat Max watched over her all night, he wasn't harassing at all, just kept going over to peek at her running, which she wouldn't stop if he was looking, she doesn't seemed bothered by Max, just me when I peek! ARHGHG< But then everyone loves my Max cat.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I love the name Daisy. We have had 3 Daisys. The first was my daughters pet, named by her. The next two were rescues that came with the name. I never change names unless they are totally horrid and even then I often keep the name a deal with it. I've had both Sonics and a Spike. One Sonic was a girl and I changed it to Sonia. 

Daisy reminds me of a dainty flower. It's a happy, joyful name. 

We lost our last Daisy on Friday. She was an old gal and had been slowing down for quite a while and last week she started dragging her back legs and quit eating so we helped her cross.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

Nancy said:


> I love the name Daisy. We have had 3 Daisys. The first was my daughters pet, named by her. The next two were rescues that came with the name. I never change names unless they are totally horrid and even then I often keep the name a deal with it. I've had both Sonics and a Spike. One Sonic was a girl and I changed it to Sonia.
> 
> Daisy reminds me of a dainty flower. It's a happy, joyful name.
> 
> We lost our last Daisy on Friday. She was an old gal and had been slowing down for quite a while and last week she started dragging her back legs and quit eating so we helped her cross.


why don't you change names? i don't either, so i'm interested to hear your reasoning.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

I like the name Daisy. And I'd probably take her outside, lay a bunch of daisies on the grass and take lots of pictures of her with the flowers! :lol: Then I'd make cards and send it to friends next Spring :lol: 

Seriously now, I would do it.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

susanaproenca said:


> I like the name Daisy. And I'd probably take her outside, lay a bunch of daisies on the grass and take lots of pictures of her with the flowers! :lol: Then I'd make cards and send it to friends next Spring :lol:
> 
> Seriously now, I would do it.


or you could buy a few of these daisies: http://www.save-on-crafts.com/whitedaisies1.html
and decorate the cage (on the outside)...

that would be amazing.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

yup, I'd do that too. :lol:


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

fracturedcircle said:


> Nancy said:
> 
> 
> > I love the name Daisy. We have had 3 Daisys. The first was my daughters pet, named by her. The next two were rescues that came with the name. I never change names unless they are totally horrid and even then I often keep the name a deal with it. I've had both Sonics and a Spike. One Sonic was a girl and I changed it to Sonia.
> ...


If I have one that came from an abusive home or serious neglect I might consider changing the name just to try and eliminate any connection to the old home. Those who come from an okay home, they've had that name all their life and even if they seem like they don't know their name, maybe they do. It's their name, like our name is our name so why change it.

The girl who came as Sonic deserved a new name. She was a pretty girl who needed a girly name but I wanted to keep it close to Sonic.


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

I figured I would just come up with a nick name for her, it'll probably just develop over the next few months. I typically don't change names... but I wasn't a fan of the Daisy name for some reason. And it seems when I do say her name she cringes and huffs.... so I don't know. 

I can't come up with a short list of names either, I'm usually really good with that... so her name might or might not evolve, we'll have to see and just go with it.


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

Oh forgot to mention, I got Daisy a crinkle tunnel yesterday, have to try another store for a new wheel tonight after work. She really liked the tunnel, she's sleeping in it now. 

Oh and I gave her a bowl of better food last night, well a bowl of her old and of this better food, just to see.... and she gobbled up the new bowl and just part of her old bowl of food. So I think it's safe to say that she will transition nicely.  well diet wise....


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Cholla stopped eating the Spikes Delight that came from the breeder the secong new food was introduced too. Now I give that stuff to the mealworms to get rid of it.


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

It was funny actually, she was all huffy with me and hanging out in the corner while I put the bowls in, I think she was eating the bowl of new stuff before I left the room. HAHAH> I heard her scurry over and crunch crunch crunch. 

 

She is such a funny little girl, I know she's warming up to me already, as she'll huff and puff, but if I catch her eye she'll give me this sheepish look as if the huffing is something she just has to do from some obligational point of view. hahaha.


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

Ok, Daisy update for today. 

I picked her up a flying saucer wheel last night, to use until her proper wheel comes from Larry. She LOVES it!! She got a good rythm going on it last night and she was on there for hours. Bonus was it didn't make lots of noise and worry me like that other wheel she came with, which I did let her use for 2 days until I found an appropriate running device. 

Also, I've seemed to have weened her off her trusty security blanket face cloth, she's now very content to just snuggle in her crinkle tube I picked up 2 days ago. 

Also I put some of her old food in with the new just so she'd have something familiar, and she picked out each kibble and piled them beside the bowl and ate the new food only. OOHAHAHH.
Ok, Daisy, gotcha! No more of that crap food, I'll pitch it outside for the birds and critters to have a feast on. And I'll tuck away that face cloth since you don't want that now. 



We also had quite the snuggle session while watching tv last night, she was happy unless I took the blanket totally off of her. My big cat Max insisted on snuggling with us too, which she didn't mind, although he kept wanting to stroke her back. (Max is declawed, I didn't do that to him, I found him 4.5 years ago in my Grandmother's barn like that) The Max trying to pet Daisy thing spooked me as I didn't want either to get hurt, but she just wanted to lick his toes from under the blanket. 

Ok, that's my update for today. Tomorrow is bath day, will have to pick up some baby aveno for her, she's got some of that icky paper bedding in her quills and she won't let me pick it out so I'm hoping a soothing bath will clean her all up. Plus if she's game and I'm bold enough I'll try to clip her toenails, as they need to be done, but aren't out of control.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

zorropirate said:


> Also I put some of her old food in with the new just so she'd have something familiar, and she picked out each kibble and piled them beside the bowl and ate the new food only.


 :lol: hogs are so smart!


----------

